# Gold Line Queen



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Looks like a FULL frame of brood. What's w/ the "missing cells"?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Queen? What queen? I don't see one. And i'd say the brood looks healthy but spotty. Otherwise nice.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

She is right center down a little. She is fat and walks like a Hippo.
Brood pattern looks great to me with empty hatched cells being cleaned.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I must be blind.I can't see a queen either.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Where's Waldo?
OK, she's the fat orange drone with the small eyes.
Standing in front of the cell with the sunken cap. 
And it's not foul brood.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

I have to say she does have a short abdomen but she is fat.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I couldn't see her either but was embarrassed to admit it. I still don't see her. That tubby thing in next to the weird cell......doesn't look like a queen to me. But then, I'm old and my eyes aren't what they once were....and they never were great.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, she's a he.

The brood does look pretty spotty. Is that what brood looks like when you have hygenic behavior and the bees are chewing out varroa infested cells? I've seen my bees(some colonies) do this occasionally but they usually put nectar in those cells for the emerging bees and also use them when they are feeding larva so the queen is not able to lay in them.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I think Bsupplier is pulling our leg.Must be a slow day in Kentucky


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

That would bee a Drone... lol:doh:


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

This is my Russian Queen Victoriainska


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank goodness for the updated photo....now I see her. If my memory serves me (usually about a well as my eyes) she had a target painted on her....


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry guys,
My weak attempt at humor. No disparagement on Dans Queens that I really like a lot. The hive in photos has actually raised it's own queen from a failed package queen. As I have Gold lines, Russians & Italians in that yard I have no Idea of it's lineage. There is also a large number of feral black bees in the area.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227902


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bsupplier said:


> This is my Russian Queen Victoriainska


Ah yes, you did say "a short abdomen but she is fat."


----------

